# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  Name Rules (in Geronian Cultures)

## Cartioni

these are just some naming conventions that i came up with for my maps and character names.

Translation of the picture:
   the name consists of a : *root
                                      *ending
the roots for the first name can be different 
and there are many roots.
there is a big difference concerning ending.

endings are differently used in first names and surnames
first name endings : -in, is
                              -on, os
                              -un, us
                              -an, as
but surnames end in : -ar

for example : if we have a root (Meh), then using the rule we would get only six possible names.
Mehon, Mehos
Mehun, Mehus
Mehan, Mehas
and the family name or surname from it would be Mehar.

other endings could be used to refer to rivers or mountains or cities
so if a river would be named by mr.Mehan he would probably name it Mehdon >>> Meh his root name, and the suffix don which means river.
and so on, hope this helps  :Smile:

----------


## geamon

Reminds me of Ophidian Runes from U7:SI. Very cool.

----------


## LonewandererD

Nice, simple in theory but it does add a level of complexity to naming that makes it unique. I'm also creating a culture with complex naming conventions so it's always interesting to see what ideas other people come up with.

-D-

----------


## Cartioni

thank you guys, and by the way the letters are what i felt elder futhark would look like if it had survived and started to be written on paper instead of stone, i thought the scribes would turn to a more curved and easy to write variations of the runes.  :Smile:

----------

